# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] patch 2.6.7b

## Ballacaust

Blizzard just updated the game to 2.6.7b for a few minor bug fixes, and as usual, it broke Thud. Please update asap!

----------


## alfastation

> Blizzard just updated the game to 2.6.7b for a few minor bug fixes, and as usual, it broke Thud. Please update asap!


Let John perform his magic. Don't be inpatient. It's 2 am CET. Think of the millions that play without TH, and the time we did not have it. ;-) I know: ones you go TH, you never go back :-) But give the guy a break. It's only been 15min!

----------


## halmyphpo

Just be patient, LOL

----------


## Ballacaust

I wasn't being impatient...I couldn't find a post anywhere that mentioned the fact that it was broken again due to the new patch. I was just making everyone (john included) aware of the situation.

----------


## Mushy_Marsha

i literally just downloaded this for the first time an hour ago because a friend recommended it. Was so confused as to why it wasn't working but now I know thanks.

----------


## alfastation

> I wasn't being impatient...I couldn't find a post anywhere that mentioned the fact that it was broken again due to the new patch. I was just making everyone (john included) aware of the situation.


Sorry Balla. That was indeed my first thought also but the "asap" you put at the end of your post made me react this way. No hard feelings!

----------


## Ballacaust

All good. I'm with you, though - once you go Thud, its incredibly difficult to go without. My game feels naked without it.  :Frown:

----------


## kroggy

> Please update asap!


Can you not be an entitled fucktard, thank you!

----------


## KillerJohn

S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums

S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums

they are planning another patch if I understand correctly, so I wait for that.

----------


## DysfunctionaI

very soon ™

----------


## bondino2

They plan it, that´s true.

Matthew Cederquist84 posts
Game Producer
8h
Hey all,

Just want to clarify the patch notes. The 2.6.7b Patch will not fix the Seasonal/Non-Seasonal Group Bug. We’re still having that in testing today and will have an update very soon.

The Problem is, they plan to fix it since 3 Months! So if you wait for that Fix, to solve the Problem, maybe we wait another 3 Month for your TH update John :-)

----------


## YuiYamato

> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> they are planning another patch if I understand correctly, so I wait for that.


I believe you are mistaken. Check the time stamp for all those posts. This issue has been known for weeks. They deployed an attempted fix 14 days ago and there was no patch, they only asked us to restart battle.net; It's probably not an issue that requires client-side changes. I'm pretty sure when he says "have an update" he is referring to updating the players, not a new patch/version. And it makes sense, the issue has a lot to do with battle.net and how the group system interacts with it. 

I could be wrong but I have been following this issue from the start. 

This was said on the 28th, we had no patches between 2.6.7a and 2.6.7b right? 

S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums 

Regardless thank you for the amazing work, it's truly remarkable. This time out gives me a chance to study some japanese  :Smile:

----------


## xratedownz

The patch is already released. There will be no another patch.

----------


## Kactus

> very soon ™


Ye But ... "very soon" for Blizzard can be "very late" for us without Hub :shh:

----------


## nkyp

very soon blizzard maybe in 1 mounth or never  :Smile:

----------


## Graax

The following patch only affects BattleNet. The group game should be brought back to running ... only when it should come ...

----------


## rocker002002

> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> they are planning another patch if I understand correctly, so I wait for that.



The group bug is hot fixed I believe. I checked my friend list, and there is no more error.

----------


## EpicPhil

the party bug has been Hotfixed, so there wont be more patches

----------


## Araitz

its hard to update?  :Frown:

----------


## Furnace123

> the party bug has been Hotfixed, so there wont be more patches


Where you can See this? There is no blue post and no New Patch since tonight.

Makes no sense John Puts in work and then in 2 days do it again. 

Remember we all have Families what is more important to spend time with then d3 or turbohud.

----------


## pheekay

> Where you can See this? There is no blue post and no New Patch since tonight.
> 
> Makes no sense John Puts in work and then in 2 days do it again. 
> 
> Remember we all have Families what is more important to spend time with then d3 or turbohud.


Even if they change anything, the next maintenance is next week. 1 Week without turbohud will be very hard

----------


## phantom01

Same here, you maked this programm to good John, don't feel right anymore without it, hope you fix it soon if you can. (damn patches from blizz). Only one thing are the screenshots necessary everytime you lvl?

----------


## knight84

Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);

put this code in pluginenablerordisabler for turn it of

----------


## Befeater

> The following patch only affects BattleNet. The group game should be brought back to running ... only when it should come ...


For John that part should be remarked again, too. The issue did start months ago without any patch or minor ingame update / anything. It started with battle.net-Maintenance and the game was fully playable meanwhile etc.
People were just not able to login during that time (people already logged in were not affected).

It's been clarified multiple times that this is in fact a battle.net-issue (and D3 pretty much relies a lot on battle.net as basic communication channel. As example: /w messages to anyone never met before - not on the friendlist, any clan connection or else -, is always already tracked in the battle.net app like normally the conversations with people we have on our friendlist. Being flagged as "show offline" and going for any chat- or party-interaction always removes that mode and displays the person again as online. (Exception being partychat and joining public games due to the game doing the interaction (autopilot-invite by the game))

All previous times when they claimed to fix it, it was always done with server maintenance and without any ingame update.

So it is really hard to doubt that D3 gets an update due to wrong battle.net-coding and that it is actually gonna be again an update for the app/launcher.

----------


## starbust

reason you are seeing so many people asking for update asap is because they want to push leaderboards as a last effort before quitting to play POE league starting tomorrow night. Add me to the list of impatient people, also remember nothing in life is done for free. As amazing as turbohud has been it's been making him bank with adverts and donations over the years. So if people complain it's for a reason

----------


## Nikunamu

> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> they are planning another patch if I understand correctly, so I wait for that.


According to the blue posts, they've been patching that for an entire month (and failing horribly). Seems it's a server side issue, not client side, as the client was never updated.

----------


## Ballacaust

> Can you not be an entitled fucktard, thank you!


What a nasty little shit you are. Perhaps you should not assume so quickly that someone is being an "entitled fucktard" simply for asking about an update.

----------


## makatsi

> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> S-19 Group Join Bug - General Discussion - Diablo 3 Forums
> 
> they are planning another patch if I understand correctly, so I wait for that.


I'm pretty sure the update Matthew talks about is an update on the situation, not another update to d3.
Even though they haven't annouced any more information on this, the issue seems to have been fixed a few hours ago and similar to the update that introduced the issue in the first place,
it was a battle.net issue that got fixed serversided. The game should not receive another update for some time.

That aside, keep up the good work you have been doing the past couple years! Don't let people's impatience have any effect on you, it's something people will always express whenever they feel like they deserve something immediately (which obviously noone does).

----------


## everknown

Some of you are asking for an update asap, but are you guys keeping in mind about the Blue post regarding the stance they are taking after noticing THUD? If I were you guys, stay low and see how it goes first unless you don't value your account...

----------


## KillerJohn

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...06-v9-1-a.html

I had zero time to test this build so let's consider it NOT a STABLE, but a BETA, thanks...

----------


## MLTrob86

> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...06-v9-1-a.html
> 
> I had zero time to test this build so let's consider it NOT a STABLE, but a BETA, thanks...


Thanks as always will test now  :Smile:

----------


## xblade2k7

Thanks KJ, but no works for me.

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...-new-post.html

----------


## MLTrob86

> Thanks KJ, but no works for me


So far all good for me

----------


## DysfunctionaI

> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...06-v9-1-a.html
> 
> I had zero time to test this build so let's consider it NOT a STABLE, but a BETA, thanks...


Thanks for the update.

Running for about 30 minutes when I encountered a problem.

Screen is stuck showing that message when D3 is loading ( www.ownedcore.com/forums/diablo-3/turbohud/ never download binaries from another source etc.)

*Logs:*

status.txt
daf.txt

*Steps taken before this happened:*

- started D3
- started TH
- did a solo challenge rift
- back to menu, restarted TH
- created private solo t16 game
- did probably 3-4 nephalem rifts
- on changing levels to floor 2 of current nephalem rift, this issue occurred. Restarting TH does not fix.

edit:

After leaving game then pressing Start Game, the problem seems to be resolved. This was added to daf.txt:
https://pastebin.com/raw/GtJKTgun

----------


## Ballacaust

Great job as always, KJ. Working well for me! Thanks for the fast update!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Running for about 30 minutes when I encountered a problem.
> 
> Screen is stuck showing that message when D3 is loading ( www.ownedcore.com/forums/diablo-3/turbohud/ never download binaries from another source etc.)
> 
> *Logs:*
> 
> status.txt
> ...


fixed with latest build (19.12.13.1), thanks for reporting

----------


## LAUBi

Anyone else having problems displaying ancient/primal items in the stash? 
Equipped items are being shown as usual, but dropped items or items in stash won't get a mark for being ancient or primal?!

Edit: and getting insane amounts of exceptions while being ingame on necro (like 100 a second):




> 2019.12.13 14:17:03.510	19.12.13.1	item collection exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
> bei ‎⁯⁪*‪*‎⁯⁯**‬⁭**⁫⁬⁯**‏​‪‪⁮*‎⁯⁬*‏⁭‫*⁭⁯‏*‏‏*.⁫‫⁫⁮⁭‫​⁪‪⁬​*‫⁬‏‎*⁪*‬⁪​⁬⁮‬⁯⁫*⁭‫⁫‎*‪​*‏‎ ‎‫*()
> bei ⁪‬⁪⁭⁭⁭‏‏*⁬⁯*‎‪⁫‎⁯‏*‬​*⁯‬*⁫*⁫‪⁯**⁯⁬⁪‫⁪⁫‪‬*.⁭‬⁫⁬⁫⁫‬*⁮⁪⁮​‪***‫*⁮‪⁭‬*⁫⁪*⁪​‫‬​⁭⁯‏​*⁮⁮ ⁬*(Boolean ))

----------


## KillerJohn

fixed in 19.12.13.2

----------


## LAUBi

Yep, works again, thank you very much!

----------

